# Jack Rabbits?



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a friend from another country that is here on a work visa. He has been here about 8 months and really wants me to take him rabbit hunting. Does he have to go through hunters safety if so I guess its a no go because he leaves in about a month. What about a license? does he need the general hunting license? Thanks in advance for the help. You guys are way easier to consult than the DWR. No B.S. (usually) just good ol fashioned answers. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jacks are a no license critter.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

jacks and coyotes are no license animals. it doesn't say anything on hunters ed tho.


----------



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks guys my buddy sure will appreciate it hopefully I can get him into a few rabbits. Kinda cool to enlighten him to something I grew up doing regularly back home. Too bad he won't be able to experience it again most likely. He has only shot an M-16 when he was in the Army (forced where he comes from). I might let him shot the 30-06 just to feel a little power but we will be mostly shooting 22's maybe a 12 gauge if he can't connect with the pea shooters. Again thanks. Any good spots? I was thinking southwest of Toolee but I've never been.


----------

